# Best ISP in Magarpatta City, PUNE



## ratul (Sep 17, 2013)

I recently shifted to Pune in Magarpatta City, and the guys here are using hathway currently, good download speeds, upto 1MBps, but crappy upload speeds, 0.6mbps, and there are frequent connection drops too, speed ain't that constant too..
So we are looking for the best and most reliable ISP over here, anyone has any idea, people here say that only Tata and Hathway are allowed inside Magarpatta, so if yes, is Tata better and reliable than Hathway?? (Cost no issue)...


----------

